# حررنى يا يسوع



## blackguitar (4 يونيو 2006)

*أنت الهى يسوعى مسيحى *
*أدعوك لتكون بقربى*
*فتورى أعمانى ....جعلنى بلا شوق لجمالك *
*خطيتى.... أصبحت عادة ...تسلطت عليا ....وصرت لها عبدا*
*وأنت الهى خلقتنى حرا ...فرفضت حريتك *
*رفضت حريه اولاد الله *
*واخترت عبودية الشيطان *
*ربطنى ..... قيدنى ....وسجننى*
*سجننى فى سجن مخيف مرعب*
*سجننى ولا اعرف كيف سأخرج من سجنه *
*أصرخ *
*أصرخ لك ربى بكل قوتى ....أخرجنى*
*حررنى من سجن الخطية والآثام*
*حررنى من سجن الفتور والظلام*
*هذا الظلام يزداد ....وأصرخ ولا احد يسمعنى *
*أمل ألى بيديك من فوق لترفعنى *
*فأنا واثق بخلاصك ...واثق بقدرتك*
*ولكنى ...... لااريد ان اهرب منه*
*تعودت عليه ....وتعودت عليها*
*لصقت بسانى وقلبى وفكرى *
*أعطنى يا يسوع اراده وقوة لاحاول رفضها *
*توبنى يارب فأتوب *
*فأنت أبى وأنا ابنك*
* وها انا اقرع واطلب منك *
*................فهل من مجيب؟................*​


----------



## artamisss (4 يونيو 2006)

اكيييييييييييد فى مجيب يا بلاك 
الله لا يرد احد فارغ 
اذا كان بيفتكر  كوب المياه البارد اللى بنقدمه لاحد اخوته


----------



## †gomana† (6 يونيو 2006)

*الله جميلة اوى يا بلاكوتا*

*اسمح يا إلهى ان تسمع صراخى .. لست متباهى لست مستراخى *
*بل لست مستحقا ان تسمعنى حقا *
*فأنا الخاطى وانت .. من زال عنى آثــــــامى*

*استمع يا إلهى الى صراخى وحررنى من الخطية ومن شهوات العالم*

*ميرسيه ليك وربنا يباركك*


----------



## †gomana† (6 يونيو 2006)

*الله جميلة اوى يا بلاكوتا*

*اسمح يا إلهى ان تسمع صراخى .. لست متباهى لست مستراخى *
*بل لست مستحقا ان تسمعنى حقا *
*فأنا الخاطى وانت .. من زال عنى آثــــــامى*

*استمع يا إلهى الى صراخى وحررنى من الخطية ومن شهوات العالم*

*ميرسيه ليك وربنا يباركك*


----------

